

Pokemon Crystal Access: emulator hack to retrofit access for the blind - mwcampbell
http://allinaccess.com/pca/

======
mwcampbell
A friend of mine did this. To provide a little more technical info on how it
works: He wrote a Lua plugin for the VBA emulator which reads the emulated
Game Boy's RAM to find out what's on screen and the state of the game. It blew
me away when I heard about it. Of course, the reason screen readers don't do
this for modern software is because modern systems are just too complex. And
of course, this is for just one game.

